# First Bowl



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

This is my first bowl. I made it from a limb that fell from a Sweet Gum tree in my yard. The deminsions are 2-3/8" X 6-7/8". I am excited. I like being able to take something that would have been put on the burn pile and making a bowl from it.
Thanks for looking.
Eugene


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice looking piece,great start.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Eugene,
Looks good, now you're hooked. At one of our club demos, the fellow doing the turning told us he was making a 'pocket butler'. I thought it was something to keep in your pocket to hold your money. I couldn't picture what he was talking about. He proceeded to turn a bowl about the size you have here. It is intended to put on your dresser to hold your wallet, change, etc. Hence the 'pocket butler'. Yours looks like it would work great for that. Keep going.
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl J (Nov 11, 2008)

*Nice work*

Looks like one I made many years ago but yours turned out better.:smile:

Keep up the good work
Carl


----------



## The Mind Train (Nov 10, 2008)

*Excellent work*

Looks like you have turned a really nice piece there. Much better than my first bowl attempt which burst apart on the lathe and flew around the workshop. My fault for attempting to use meranti I suppose.

What is the finishing product you have used? I started to use walnut oil on my bowls in an attempt to make them food safe until someone pointed out that is not very safe for people with nut allergies  Oh well, we live and learn. 

I have just posted some pics of me turning a bowl in the photo-galleries. Can anyone spot what I am doing wrong with the bowl-gauges? The tips get very hot.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Nice work Eugene*

You will always remember your first. 

Keep it up


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great job. (I wish that I had $10.00 for every time I said that on this forum) There are definately a lot of talented people on this site. :thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job Eugene! That sweetgum sure has a pretty grain pattern. 

John


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

I really like it. Being new to this, I have not yet tried anything other than small spindle type work. So I need to try some facework soon. You've given me the incentive!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking sharp!


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking good. Someday I will have to get set up to do some turnings. I like the wood grain. Red


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words and for looking. You all really help give a new turner incentive to keep practicing.
Eugene


----------

